
Validating Data with JSON Schema, Angular and TypeScript - tanepiper
https://tane.dev/2019/09/validating-data-with-json-schema-angular-and-typescript/
======
lioeters
What I was most curious about was how they achieved run-time type checking in
TypeScript.

In this case, it was done by code generation using:
[https://github.com/bcherny/json-schema-to-
typescript](https://github.com/bcherny/json-schema-to-typescript)

Personally, I'd prefer a way that doesn't involve another build step.

A popular library I've often seen mentioned is io-ts:
[https://github.com/gcanti/io-ts](https://github.com/gcanti/io-ts)

One that I've taken a liking to, backed by ajv for JSON schema validation, is:
[https://github.com/andnp/ValidTyped](https://github.com/andnp/ValidTyped)

